# Piranha Price Check



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

what is the average prices of a Serrasalmus spilopleura? there's one at a lfs at 5" and it's going for $120.00 CAD.

there's also a Serrasalmus gibbus listed to come in soon at 5.5", and no price listed as of yet. Both fish are from the Rio Tocantins if that effects anything.

I was originally gonna wait until the next piranha season to grab a 1" rhombeus or something and grow it out, as this is my first foray into Serras.

Just wondering on what you guys would do, and how much i should expect to pay.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

If you can get the Gibbus for $100, it would be an absolute steal!...


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

Da said:


> If you can get the Gibbus for $100, it would be an absolute steal!...


is that average price for a spilo too?

i'm assuming a gibbus isn't easy to come by, what are the basics for their care? i noticed they don't have a profile within the info tab and articles.

if i could get something on the rarer side i wouldn't complain haha


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, about $120 for a spilo is the going rate and they too are very hard to come by in the hobby...there are strict import and export laws when dealing with piranhas in countries like Venezuela, Brazil, etc and pretty soon it's going to be almost impossible to get any piranha let alone any serra...better get them while you can!..


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Not that many here are from MD but last weekend House Of Tropics had a spilo and two whites...

they also have a nice vampire fish I want... Can I put that in with 4 Rbps?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

two white's of what, Ray?


----------

